# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Начисления в жкх

## Татьяна Нико

Здравствуйте! Только начинаю пользоваться программой 1с предприятие 8.2  учет в ЖКХ . Надо сделать начисления по коммунальным услугам, но не получается даже показания счетчиков ввести. Кто имеет опыт в этом вопросе, очень прошу помочь! Если можно пошагово объясните, куда и что занести, имею в виду показания счетчиков ГВС и хвс. Как отразить льготы? Как начислять без показаний по нормативам? Самоучитель не помогает, только запуталась больше. Может ссылку какую дадите, где все подробно и понятно написано? Никогда не работала в сфере ЖКХ, опыта нет, работа как снег на голову свалилась.

----------


## Ирина Никонова

Инструкции по работе с программой http://www.vdgb-soft.ru/faq/faq_tsj/

----------

Редмонд (21.01.2016)

----------

